# tarantula help please



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi, a friend of a friend has suddnely passed away, he owned a tarantula and after ringing the RSPCA who wouldnt take it, my friend knowing i keep 'snakes' has rang me.

it needed moving urgently so i have been and collected it this morning.

it was in a large glass tank, moist substrate, shallow water bowl and had some large crickets in.

i have had to move him (would of prefered not to have disturbed him really ) as the tanks lid was rubbish and the crickets could easily escape. my girlfriend isnt exactly pleased that i have took it in so dont want crickets running round the house to add insult to injury

i have put him into the smaller tank (still big enough, just more secure) with new/clean spider bedding, the shallow water bowl and the plant pot i used to gently scoop him up

i am no expert with spiders at all but it doesnt quite seem right  it seems very lethargic and doesnt seem to be stood on the ends of its legs if that makes sense

under the bark that the spider was under was a shed skin, how long ago it shed i dont know. i know they are fairly vunerable when first shed so was very carefull when moving him, but as i say he just doesnt seem quite right, could this be due to him getting cold ? his tank is now ontop of my tegu tank for a little warmth

here are a couple of pics so hopefully somebody can tell me exactly what he is and how warm he should be kept ?

any help greatly appreciated, not looking for daft comments, remmeber i am trying to do the spider a good turn : victory:


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

make sure it has a shallow water bowl in there that is always topped up, the substrate should be pretty much dry as well for a smithi, poor little guy doesnt look in the best of condition though


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

It doesn't look starved or anything however the position it's in doesn't look good either. It looks like a B.smithi from the pictures and needs a nice dry substrate. personally I would take it off the sand and remove the crickets and let it settle in a quiet place for a while.


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks guys, he on new bedding and has no crickets in to bother him  you see what i mean about him not looking good tho 

what about warmth ? like i say he is ontop of my tegu tank atm, which is just warm to touch on the top ?


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

murinus said:


> thanks guys, he on new bedding and has no crickets in to bother him  you see what i mean about him not looking good tho
> 
> what about warmth ? like i say he is ontop of my tegu tank atm, which is just warm to touch on the top ?


all my juvis are ontop of my royals tank, but the opposite side to the ceramic, so they dont exactly have much heat at all, just room temp really and they are all fine


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks, really hope he pulls through. i will leave him alone now and leave the crickets out so they dont bother him. just had a look at some pictures of B.smithi and he does look sorry for himself compared to how it should look 

oh and the bedding i brought is more like a peat type substrate so got lucky on that one, was all they had tho lol

fingers crossed


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

murinus said:


> thanks, really hope he pulls through. i will leave him alone now and leave the crickets out so they dont bother him. just had a look at some pictures of B.smithi and he does look sorry for himself compared to how it should look
> 
> oh and the bedding i brought is more like a peat type substrate so got lucky on that one, was all they had tho lol
> 
> fingers crossed


Yeah my Smithi is just on cocosoil  Hope he gets better, lovely looking spider


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

murinus said:


> thanks, really hope he pulls through. i will leave him alone now and leave the crickets out so they dont bother him. just had a look at some pictures of B.smithi and he does look sorry for himself compared to how it should look
> 
> oh and the bedding i brought is more like a peat type substrate so got lucky on that one, was all they had tho lol
> 
> fingers crossed


Has it moved at all since you rescued it? Like made any movement or anything, had a walk, tried to avoid you in any way? Hope it pulls through mate, these are nice pretty spiders, can be feisty but worth having in a collection.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Definitely a Red Knee, but from the attitude it does look rather like it might be a dying one. They're pretty hardy spiders though so don't give up on it just yet.


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

No unfortunately it hasn't moved at all  its still in the plant pot I used to move it, it didn't really move much when I was scooping him up.

I do hope it pulls through and hopefully I am doing right by it.

On another note it's abdomen seems a little shrunken/flat ?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

murinus said:


> On another note it's abdomen seems a little shrunken/flat ?


sure does.
looks like post moult dehydration judging by the condition indicated in the pic.
if you drip water in the groove between its chelicerae does it move them at all?
it may be too late without injecting it with ringers solution...and even then it may be too late i'm afraid


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

I thought its abdomen looked quite round. Not too small but not that big. May be the resolution on my screen though..?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

kris74 said:


> I thought its abdomen looked quite round. Not too small but not that big. May be the resolution on my screen though..?


if you look at the top pic you can just about make out the wrinkle lines reflecting the light Kris


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> if you look at the top pic you can just about make out the wrinkle lines reflecting the light Kris


 
Wondered if those were wrinkle lines, poor thing hope it makes it, doesn't look all that great in the pics.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Wondered if those were wrinkle lines.


Really? would you have suggested that if Steve hadnt have commented? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Really? would you have suggested that if Steve hadnt have commented? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Actually yes I would have if I had seen said thread earlier on so :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Folk said I should be careful my spiders don't become dehydrated so I looked at pics of T's that were dehydrated so I would know what to look out for, the T the OP posted has the same wrinkled looking abdomen.


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

Quick update, it has moved a few inches, tried dripping some water as described above but it never moved. The other half has just seen him trying to "scrunch" himself up ?


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

murinus said:


> Quick update, it has moved a few inches, tried dripping some water as described above but it never moved. The other half has just seen him trying to "scrunch" himself up ?


That sounds like the type of movement you don't want to be seeing, sounds like the death curl...


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

It's probably just trying to hide from any attention. I'd just leave it be for a while. If it has water and is in a quiet place then there is little you can do. If it's moving then it's a positive sign.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

murinus said:


> thanks guys, he on new bedding and has no crickets in to bother him  you see what i mean about him not looking good tho
> 
> what about warmth ? like i say he is ontop of my tegu tank atm, which is just warm to touch on the top ?


is the new substrate dry? red knees don't like it damp.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

martin3 said:


> That sounds like the type of movement you don't want to be seeing, sounds like the death curl...


It's already basically in a death curl, however scrunching up (probably trying to hide) actually sounds like an improvement, what with, y'know, moving.

I'd be tempted to actually put it's mouth in the waterbowl (leaving it's book-lungs clear, though they're pretty drown-proof at that size I should think). Basically let it drink as much as it can.

Or, flip it gently onto it's back, and you should see some orange hairs just behind the fangs. That's it's mouth, I'd suggest dripping a drop of water onto that every five minutes or so, for as long as you can. Smithis are meant to be pretty tough, so you never know.

All the comments about substrate and housing, I'd ignore those for now, that spider has bigger problems than the substrate...


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Hedgewitch said:


> It's already basically in a death curl, however scrunching up (probably trying to hide) actually sounds like an improvement, what with, y'know, moving.
> 
> I'd be tempted to actually put it's mouth in the waterbowl (leaving it's book-lungs clear, though they're pretty drown-proof at that size I should think). Basically let it drink as much as it can.
> 
> ...


Right! ''flipping'' the thing & sticking it in a water bowl seems like a realy good thing to do..not..! just leave it,if it survives all the good,but dont play around with it.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I would actually be interested to know how it has ended up like this could it just be it's time is against it? 
As said they are pretty hardy spiders.

I have seen that leg position before though and it usually hasn't went well tbh, but heres hoping I am wrong, I couldn't offer anything advice wise, just offering my support.

It is a beautiful spider too.


----------



## Alaina (Nov 18, 2009)

martin3 said:


> Right! ''flipping'' the thing & sticking it in a water bowl seems like a realy good thing to do..not..! just leave it,if it survives all the good,but dont play around with it.


I think the advice given by hedgewitch is a pretty sound idea. Judging by the pictures and things other people have said, it's not looking good. If you don't intervene, and it's in death curl, it's more than likely going to die. What have you got to lose by getting it to water if it might not be able to reach it itself? I'd say if OP wants to try dripping water in its mouth or submerging its mouth, I'm sure it'll do more good than harm in its situation, and if it doesn't make it, OP will know that they tried everything they could. On the other hand, it looks dehydrated and the water technique could pull it through.

Good luck either way, would like to hear how it works out.


----------



## BigHomer (Apr 21, 2012)

It looks like it is going to die unfortunately.  It appears to me that it hasn't recently moulted so the lethargy is unlikely to be post moult drying out etc. He may have moulted and then had no food or water which would explain his poor condition. Once they get like this they just don't have the energy to hunt a cricket. I am wary of stressing him any further so I am not sure if this is a bad idea... you could try pre killing a cricket and leaving it right infront of him as it may encourage him to eat. He does need water so as risky as it is, showing him to water may be the next step if you can't tempt him to eat. I would never normally put an animal to water but if they are at the pointy of dying without it, I see it as worth the risk.
I hope that he survives.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

to be fair the glossy black setae on the abdomen (all intact) and the blue tinge to the legs and general intensity of the colours says moulted within the last couple of weeks or so to me


----------



## BigHomer (Apr 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> to be fair the glossy black setae on the abdomen (all intact) and the blue tinge to the legs and general intensity of the colours says moulted within the last couple of weeks or so to me image


I stand corrected although I did mean recently as in the last few days or week. 
It must be my screen as it looks quite dull on mine and I can't see the blue tinge at all.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

You could try putting a moist cotton ball in front of him as a way of offering water without having to move him to much. Hope the lil guy gets better soon. Also if you have some mix a lil reptoboost or dioralyte into the water you dip the cotton ball in. I brought a spidey back frim the brink this way once, gave him hust enough energy to get eating again. Fingers crossed for you and spidey 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

cotton balls and Ts = Bad Idea


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> cotton balls and Ts = Bad Idea


Well seems to me that all the other bad ideas,(in my humble opinion) are ok in this situation,so why not use a wet cotton ball..? if it saves the 'T' then its a good idea, not like you gona keep it in with the spider ifit should happen to pull through, if it needs water what does it matter how it gets it..?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

martin3 said:


> Well seems to me that all the other bad ideas,(in my humble opinion) are ok in this situation,so why not use a wet cotton ball..? if it saves the 'T' then its a good idea, not like you gona keep it in with the spider ifit should happen to pull through, if it needs water what does it matter how it gets it..?


because a single thread of the cotton sucked in can knot up the gut.
fresh clean water is more than enough if the OP has no experience in injecting ringers


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

I know its not the best method due to bacteria build up but I did change the cotton ball every few hours, and if indeed the lil guy is already halfway to a death curl it is a get less invasive way of introducing him to a water source. The tarantula I used this method for was a MM curly hair who moulted again after maturing and got trapped. It took several days of very delicately steaming and helping him out of the moult and surffice to say he wasn't in the greatest shape afterwards.That however was more than 6months ago and he is still going strong and eating again on his own now. It wouldn't be my first choice either but sometimes these things are worth a try. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Could also try the same thing with a piece of natural sponge. I was just thinking of an everyday item he's likely to have to hand at half 12 hence the cotton ball 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigHomer (Apr 21, 2012)

A piece of boiled sponge is a safer alternative. Boiled to destroy bacteria. 

For the OP, try posting this on one of the UK Tarantula forums as there may be someone close by who can gives some hands on advice or take him away and try to nurse him.


----------



## shellshock187 (Apr 19, 2011)

is this a nature or nurse situation ??

i'm with hedgewitch and alaina on this one....:2thumb:...and steve lol (late post)

as Kirk said to bones " My God, Bones... what have I done" 
_and Bones replies:_ "What you had to do. What you always do: turn death into a fighting chance to live." 

well when i am get close to kicking the bucket due to dehydration to the point that i can't water myself, i do hope that someone would take the initiative and offer up water to my mouth so that i may drink ya never know it might be just the sort of help i need,:bash:....... 

After all we can at least have fluids intravenously when we are unconscious,,what hope has our Eight legged friend if we cannot offer at least some nursing to aid in its recover,,,is that not what vets do or even vets nurses,,,at least you know you tried and if water is not the solution (pun) then it wont hurt it either....remeber its gone from being able to look after its self to being a patient which is why you asked for help op, it may not be enough to tip the balance of probability but then again you just never know!! either way at least you tried...the rest is on the creator and lady luck!!!!


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

to be honest the best method i have found in 25 years to rehydrate a dehydrated T on deaths door is to stick it in a tupperware tub with no substrate whatsover and a couple of millimetres of water in the bottom


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> because a single thread of the cotton sucked in can knot up the gut.
> fresh clean water is more than enough if the OP has no experience in injecting ringers


Steve, would it be possible for you to post a little more info with reguards to 'injecting ringers' its not a technique I'm familiar with and hopefully one I'll never have to use but it's always good to learn new things and I have a largish T collection so would be good to know. Thanks 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

LovLight said:


> Steve, would it be possible for you to post a little more info with reguards to 'injecting ringers' its not a technique I'm familiar with and hopefully one I'll never have to use but it's always good to learn new things and I have a largish T collection so would be good to know. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


I too am interested in hearing about this?
I just done a quick search and got nothing.:2thumb:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

to be honest if you dont have lab experience its not something i'd like to post for public consumption done wrongly it can be lethal

the basics are actually covered in TKG, but again i dont think its gone into in detail, i cant remember to be honest.


----------



## shellshock187 (Apr 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> to be honest if you dont have lab experience its not something i'd like to post for public consumption done wrongly it can be lethal
> 
> the basics are actually covered in TKG, but again i dont think its gone into in detail, i cant remember to be honest.


yer would be bad to get the concentration levels wrong, mate i know how to make isotonic's for my self ain't got a clue for bloody T's though get the chemical composition/balance wrong i should imagine its a death juice!


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Fair enough, its not something I would want to try was just interested in the technique as never heard of it before. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

I just used the teeny tiniest pinch, it was pretty much a last ditch effort. I spent 8 long days nursing this guy back from the brink much to the amusement of my family who thought I'd gone nuts. I really didn't think he'd pull through myself tbh let alone still be alive, just goes to show though there is always a glimmer of hope 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shellshock187 (Apr 19, 2011)

There is some info on this site about it, The Tarantula Keeper's Guide - Stanley A. Schultz, Marguerite J. Schultz - Google Books Personally i would leave it to those who know what they are doing!!! tarantula hemolymph is not human blood plasma and offering some assistance in the area of nursing does not make us chemists!!!


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

Just checked on him and he hasn't moved since earlier in the night, think I might empty his water bowl so there is just a few millimetres left in it and put him in, going on the advice. Hope he is alive still


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Fingers crossed, at the very least you are giving him a fighting chance 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

Well I really was expecting to find he was stiff, but he actually moved a little when I tried to gently move him  going on [email protected] advice I have left 2mm of water in his plant pot water dish and ushered him into it, so he has the chance to drink now without having to find the water bowl

I really hope he is still with us in the morning

Thanks for all the advice, I will keep you updated whatever the outcome. I have become quite fond of the little guy already, it's not nice seeing him struggle so I really hope he (or she ) pulls through


----------



## BigHomer (Apr 21, 2012)

I hope that he improves.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Any news this morning?


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Hope the lil guy is hanging in there 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

Good news, he is still alive as of now  he is still in his water bowl with maximum 2mm of water in,

I was just going to ask if he would be ok left in the water bowl but as I am typing he has just climbed out of it


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

murinus said:


> Good news, he is still alive as of now  he is still in his water bowl with maximum 2mm of water in,
> 
> I was just going to ask if he would be ok left in the water bowl but as I am typing he has just climbed out of it


Excellent news dude. I would just top up the water now and leave it to it as it will know where to find it now. Your missus will probably understand now if you decide to keep it now that it seems to be recovering. It's been through too much to be passing on :whistling2:


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks 

yeah she might not like them but she is really good,she would never stop me having anything I want which is good as I have had some 'unusual' stuff over the years.

He won't be going anywhere in the near future if he pulls through


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

murinus said:


> Good news, he is still alive as of now  he is still in his water bowl with maximum 2mm of water in,
> 
> I was just going to ask if he would be ok left in the water bowl but as I am typing he has just climbed out of it


can you post another pic of the spider.... now it's moved from the water bowl!!


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

That's brilliant news, glad he's still going, they are remarkably resilient creatures 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds promising but she's not out of the woods yet so keep a close eye on her and maybe repeat what you have done in a few hours. If the spider climbs out again then you will know she isn't thirsty. Movement on her own without being convinced to move is promising though.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Sounds promising, lets hope she goes on to recover..! got me fingers crossed for her...


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

Well it has moved a few inches over the day, just got in so thought I would check if it was still alive. It was near to the water bowl so I gently touched him and he moved, he clambered into and back out the water bowl.

He does look a little better, but still doesn't quite look right on his legs, seems to carry his body very low like he is scraping across the ground.

Will try to get a picture up tomorrow


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Place in a icu ! Needs rehydrating asap!!


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Shandy said:


> Place in a icu ! Needs rehydrating asap!!


Icu doesn't make any difference. The spiders been rehydrating itself for a day in its tank. I reckon after the time its had already, putting it into another enclosure with nothing but a water bowl and nowhere to hide will probably kill it with stress.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

murinus said:


> Well it has moved a few inches over the day, just got in so thought I would check if it was still alive. It was near to the water bowl so I gently touched him and he moved, he clambered into and back out the water bowl.
> 
> He does look a little better, but still doesn't quite look right on his legs, seems to carry his body very low like he is scraping across the ground.
> 
> Will try to get a picture up tomorrow


Really glad he's showing improvement. Keep us updated on the lil guy 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

still alive !

he has moved a few inches today.

as he was near the water bowl and i wanted to check he was still alive i gently touched him making him stand in the water bowl, within a few minutes he moved off the bowl so i guess he didn't want any water.

i will leave him be now. whats next ? when should i offer food ? i am guessing something other than a cricket would be better whilst he isn't 100% as now crickets can be nasty little git's ?

here are a few pics as someone requested


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

murinus said:


> still alive !
> 
> he has moved a few inches today.
> 
> ...


If you normally feed crickets you could try a sqashed cricket and see if he feeds?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> If you normally feed crickets you could try a sqashed cricket and see if he feeds?


I feed my Ts a variety of foods tbh, including gutloaded meal worms and mario  maybey try that, they can't move fast and would be easy to catch, the gutloading is usually for the lizards though, I just drop one of those worms in from time to time lol.
Mine all catch em easy enough.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I feed my Ts a variety of foods tbh, including gutloaded meal worms and mario  maybey try that, they can't move fast and would be easy to catch, the gutloading is usually for the lizards though, I just drop one of those worms in from time to time lol.
> Mine all catch em easy enough.


My sud adult T's get locust and will be trying mario too with them, my smaller T's get maggots until they get bigger and then I'll give them suitably sized prey.


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

In reference to the weird stance the T has it may have moulted started to dehydrate and it's exo may have hardened in that stat if that's the case it won't return to its normal stance till it molts again.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

martin3 said:


> Right! ''flipping'' the thing & sticking it in a water bowl seems like a realy good thing to do..not..! just leave it,if it survives all the good,but dont play around with it.


Well it's worked in the past for many people. I mean leaving it be is all well and good, but a creature that uses the hydraulic pressure of it's haemolymph to walk may need some help drinking if it's badly dehydrated. 



Alaina said:


> I think the advice given by hedgewitch is a pretty sound idea. Judging by the pictures and things other people have said, it's not looking good. If you don't intervene, and it's in death curl, it's more than likely going to die. What have you got to lose by getting it to water if it might not be able to reach it itself? I'd say if OP wants to try dripping water in its mouth or submerging its mouth, I'm sure it'll do more good than harm in its situation, and if it doesn't make it, OP will know that they tried everything they could. On the other hand, it looks dehydrated and the water technique could pull it through.
> 
> Good luck either way, would like to hear how it works out.


Thanks.

I'm agreeing with the idea of pre-killing a cricket, it'll get water from it and some energy. Just cut a cricket's head off, or thoroughly crush it's head and place it in front of the T. They will take pre-killed prey, and this way there's no chance of an angry cricket harming the spider. Well done though, it's still looking awful, but to my eye it looks at least a bit better. (though that could be wishful thinking). The ability to move around and get out of the water bowl deffo seems like a good sign.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Icu doesn't make any difference. The spiders been rehydrating itself for a day in its tank. I reckon after the time its had already, putting it into another enclosure with nothing but a water bowl and nowhere to hide will probably kill it with stress.


 
Course it does,

Icu in a nice warm dark place would bebeneficial ,I had ts on deaths door and i mean deaths door put them in an icu and they have eventually come round,most death curls in tarantulas are casued by dehydration.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Shandy said:


> Course it does,
> 
> Icu in a nice warm dark place would bebeneficial ,I had ts on deaths door and i mean deaths door put them in an icu and they have eventually come round,most death curls in tarantulas are casued by dehydration.


I've had the same in their own enclosures mate. I think it's always gonna be 50/50 with ICU. it'll either work or it won't and personally I don't think it is the ICU that does it, I reckon it was gonna work out or not. Some people swear by them. I just can't get away with it myself.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

murinus said:


> still alive !
> 
> he has moved a few inches today.
> 
> ...


 
when I see the first Image I was like yes he has pulled through but sadly the second and third pic tell a slightly different story to me, he does'nt look out the woods just yet. Good luck with him..


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Hedgewitch said:


> Well it's worked in the past for many people. I mean leaving it be is all well and good, but a creature that uses the hydraulic pressure of it's haemolymph to walk may need some help drinking if it's badly dehydrated.
> .


Well seems your advice was good advice,: victory:,so far so good,we all have ways to deal with things like this,& its a good thing the OP took your advice,realy hope the little dude continues to go from strength to strength, nicely called mate..:notworthy:


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

So glad the lil guy is hanging in there. I also think a pre killed cricket is a good call. If he takes it great and if not no nasty beastie disturbing his convalescence. Hope he continues to go in the right direction for you. Will have my fingers crossed. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

Sad to say I think the poor thing has died 

( won't do anything yet as I read never to get rid until your sure as it could still be alive )

Thanks for all the advice and well wishes for him. The only slightly good thing to come out of this, is, it has sparked my interest in tarantulas  I may look into getting one in the future after some research.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

murinus said:


> Sad to say I think the poor thing has died
> 
> ( won't do anything yet as I read never to get rid until your sure as it could still be alive )
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and well wishes for him. The only slightly good thing to come out of this, is, it has sparked my interest in tarantulas  I may look into getting one in the future after some research.


Aww bummer..! still you did all you could for him,& gave him every chance.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

murinus said:


> Sad to say I think the poor thing has died
> 
> ( won't do anything yet as I read never to get rid until your sure as it could still be alive )
> 
> Thanks for all the advice and well wishes for him. The only slightly good thing to come out of this, is, it has sparked my interest in tarantulas  I may look into getting one in the future after some research.




Now that is a shame, but I admire you for sticking by it you did what you could and although it has not worked at least you tried.


----------



## murinus (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, unfortunately it is definitely gone  gave it a few days to make sure, even tho I knew.


----------



## BigHomer (Apr 21, 2012)

Poor T. He was maybe just on his way out anyway. At least you tried your best for him.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Dam you Steve, first you say it may be too late without injecting it with ringers solution, and then won't go into the hows because we are all clueless labless inexperinced people. How are we to learn your great wizerd ways without our own labs and your great teachings? If only the greats can do it why bring it up as solution to the problem?


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> Dam you Steve, first you say it may be too late without injecting it with ringers solution, and then won't go into the hows because we are all clueless labless inexperinced people. How are we to learn your great wizerd ways without our own labs and your great teachings? If only the greats can do it why bring it up as solution to the problem?


Yoda says. Delusions of grandeur, he has.: victory:


----------

